# Most Feely Thinkers and the most thinking Feelers



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

All I could think of is INTJ for most feeling thinker


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

I would've said more INTP's.. They're not as cutthroat as INTJ's can be, they always feel a lot softer to me because of the P makes them think more in shades of grey than black and white

For thinky feelers I would say INFJ though


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I have to agree. My experiences have shown INTPs tend to be difficult to differentiate from INFPs. Of course, that depends on your definition of 'Feeling'. If you're talking about 'emotional', I think that isn't dependent on type. On the other hand, people with strong personal values and a focus on applying said values tend to be a little more emotional in my experience. But not only do INTPs sometimes resemble the stereotypical INFP - they can even resemble the most stereotypically stringent ISTJ.

I recommend bringing Enneagram into this discussion.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> All I could think of is INTJ for most feeling thinker


Haha.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> I have to agree. My experiences have shown INTPs tend to be difficult to differentiate from INFPs. Of course, that depends on your definition of 'Feeling'. If you're talking about 'emotional', I think that isn't dependent on type. On the other hand, people with strong personal values and a focus on applying said values tend to be a little more emotional in my experience. But not only do INTPs sometimes resemble the stereotypical INFP - they can even resemble the most stereotypically stringent ISTJ.
> 
> I recommend bringing Enneagram into this discussion.



Most INTPs are know are more serious, assertive and practical but a bit silly at the same time, while the INFPs I know are serious in an emotionally wounded way.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Hmm. How does one quantify _the feels_?

And by feel do you refer to moral principles or mere emotions? If the former, is it the quantity of principles or the degree to which one lets themselves be honestly shaped by them? And even if that was the case, if each of the types experience it differently and the manner is difficult to objectively determine, by what method do we accurately determine the one who uses the feeling functions the most?


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

INTJs (especially with particular Enneatypes) and INFJs.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

You guys aren't saying INTJs are the most feeling because of the function order are you ? Because I think you might be misunderstanding some things if your reasoning is Fi tertiary = highest feeling.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

Id say ESTPs are the most feeling thinkers followed by ENTP.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

chaoticbrain:3499833 said:


> You guys aren't saying INTJs are the most feeling because of the function order are you ? Because I think you might be misunderstanding some things if your reasoning is Fi tertiary = highest feeling.


Not certain who this was directed at, but that wasn't my reasoning. I'm saying INTJs through evaluation of my personal experience -- with myself and other INTJs who happen to be weirdly sensitive people in terms of our emotions for being as "cold" as we are.

Perhaps OP should have specified what he meant by "feely." I interpreted it as sensitive to one's own emotions, but if we're discussing an attention to other people's feelings, then I'd probably choose differently because that's definitely not something I'm naturally geared towards.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Most INTPs are know are more serious, assertive and practical but a bit silly at the same time, while the INFPs I know are serious in an emotionally wounded way.


Yeah; as I said, Enneagram would really help in this instance. Type 5 INTPs are probably going to seem more serious, assertive, and practical, while type 4s may be a little more 'emotional'. The beauty of Enneatype is the fact that they can be divided into three sections, and all three are used; however, one is always used more than the others, being the 'core' type. You can usually figure that out by determining the most common motivations and/or reactions, cutting them down until you find a few common denominators.

I would think a 6w7 core INTP would come off as extremely humorous, but only if their security isn't in jeopardy. The six part gives a level of caution to the individual, modified only by their sociability and humor as dictated by their seven wing. I imagine I come across as the 'awkward dreamer' with a penchant for using humor to diffuse a situation. In fact, that was exactly how I became so diplomatic in elementary school; I've held on to that part of my personality for the better part of my life. We probably also come across as somewhat skittish, with a lack of confidence to boot (yet, paradoxically, we can communicate using humor relatively easily, though it can get annoying to some people).


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

From my experience, it seems like ExTP types might be the most readily "emotional" or whatever. It's usually flagrantly obvious whenever they are irritated and mad or whatever. Generally sensitive folks as I know. I can even be a lot colder and rational compared to them, at least one that I know can get a little too wound up over petty things, and generally doesn't understand that their standards are completely irrational and silly.

Then again feeling inferior types might be the most emotionally vulnerable. Considering they don't really pay attention to their own feelings a lot of the time, or at least just have a hyper rational view point of the world that is subtly tinged with rather nasty feeling on it. *Shrug* Depends on the person really, though ExFP types might be pegged as more rational due to the Te being preferred than Ti as a rational factor in everyday living. ISFJs and ESFP can get pegged as more rational, due to the local intelligence dictating that sensation information and thinking information are generally considered to be more rational then intuition and feeling. This all just speculation and alternatives to the usual INFJ AND INTJ DER! shit.

This all depends on the person and other factors such as their environment and such. Such as the cultural influences that make men see themselves as thinking-ish and women as feeling-ish whenever they might actually be pretty undeveloped in those areas.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l would agree. IME INTPs can seem more receptive but INTJs have more feels in their core. The hard exterior is to protect the feels.

Most thinking feeler might INFJ. Aside from the hippe stereotype, l've found ENFPs to be quite rational too.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

knittigan said:


> Not certain who this was directed at, but that wasn't my reasoning. I'm saying INTJs through evaluation of my personal experience -- with myself and other INTJs who happen to be weirdly sensitive people in terms of our emotions for being as "cold" as we are.
> 
> Perhaps OP should have specified what he meant by "feely." I interpreted it as sensitive to one's own emotions, but if we're discussing an attention to other people's feelings, then I'd probably choose differently because that's definitely not something I'm naturally geared towards.


i would agree with this (just tertiary Fi in general though, not necessarily dominated by Ni). 

my grandfather is probably one of the sweetest people i've ever met, but you'd never know it upon meeting him; my friend is really the same way. the thing to understand about Fi, especially if it exists in a hierarchy where it isn't the first function to really be brought into consciousness, is that even if it is a sensitivity to one's own internal state--as opposed to that sensitivity focused on what surrounds the person--you, personally, could still be included within that state. so i wouldn't call it a "hard/black & white" behavior, more than i would "something sequestered away until it is matched"--until then you'll have the thinking to deal with. 

i can see how everyone is going after perception types with the most "feeler-ish-thinking" and vice versa, which would make the most sense, but why is it being kept strictly to Ni-doms? is it intuition, or is it introversion...? or is it just perception in general that allows one to vascilitate between judging functions?


----------



## bethlilyan (Feb 28, 2013)

My mother's an INTP, and maybe it's just her particular personality, but she's most definitely the most thinking feeler I know. While she processes and decides things through thoughts, she can be even more emotional than me.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

If we go by the theory, it'd be pretty much all of the actually-perception types (IxxJ and ExxP).


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

The theory doesn't contradict my own observations. I'd say ENTP and INFJ.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

In my experience, the INFJ is the most thinking feeler and the ENTP is the most feeling thinker. In fact, the ENTP I know has a lot more tact than the INFJ I know.


----------



## llawless (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't think applying this logic is gonna hold up at all. The amount of 'feels' going on for a thinker depends completely on their ability and willingness to open up to the world of feelings. Not on the letters surrounding this T. Which personality would be most likely to try that might be decided upon by using the logic you guys have displayed this far but it really does no right to those lone thinkers from other personalities working their butts off figuring out the feels thing. 

Yes. This is an ISTP being a bit touchy-feely because she worked damn hard to get the feels going roud:


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

I think Ni and Ti make xNFJ quite thinky regardless!


----------



## Dommm (Oct 23, 2012)

I know four INTJ's. One is my younger brother, two are close friends and the last a good friend as well. Just going by the experiences I've had in my own life, I would not say that INTJ's are the _most_ "feely" thinker.

If I had to pick, I would say ISTP's and INTP's as they often care quite deeply for people they are very close to, but tend to be very unsympathetic to everyone else; They also aren't as judgmental, usually quite adverse to confrontation and can be quite open compared to Te Dom's/Aux's

As for the most "thinky" feeler, definitely INFJ followed by ENFP. I say ENFP over INFP as INFP's tend to have much greater conviction with their judgements.

But honestly though, the qualities that are often perceived as "feely" are instilled more through upbringing and nurture than nature, at least in my opinion. Just to give an example, I know an ISFJ that is an absolute terror to be around. She is quick to judge, has no desire to keep peace with anyone, quite mean and, manipulative. If that is what also constitutes as "feely" then I know plenty of asshole XNTJ's/XSTJ's that I can rope under the same banner.


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

BlueSeven said:


> I think Ni and Ti make xNFJ quite thinky regardless!


I have an ENFJ friend, and though he doesn't think a whole lot, he's really precise about delineating categories and will go off for like 10 whole seconds just trying to find the right word to say something. I'm like, "dude, I'm pretty sure I know what you're trying to say."


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

ETJs seem to get pretty emotional very quickly, in my experience. The particular emotion almost always being anger. That's not Feeling in Jungian/MBTI, but to view this question from that perspective wouldn't make sense anyways. Also, EFJs supposedly suppress their subjective emotional responses in order to keep in contact with "objective Feeling values", so they may not appear "emotional" the same way IFPs might.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone find it interesting how INTJ and INFJ are sometimes seen as being both feeling-dominant and thinking-dominant relative to thinkers of feelers? And how INTJs is stereotypically the most male-dominated, and INFJ the most female dominated? I actually find it funny how iNFJ is supposedly so rare in males. INFP is more equally split.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

The Nameless Composer said:


> Anyone find it interesting how INTJ and INFJ are sometimes seen as being both feeling-dominant and thinking-dominant relative to thinkers of feelers? And how INTJs is stereotypically the most male-dominated, and INFJ the most female dominated? I actually find it funny how iNFJ is supposedly so rare in males. INFP is more equally split.


INFJ is an INTJ except judge based on feeling over thinking and vice versa. Theres this INFJ girl I know, she often struggles with F/T split and as an ENTJ I find myself occasionally struggling with T/F split so naturally we make great conversation together.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> INFJ is an INTJ except judge based on feeling over thinking and vice versa. Theres this INFJ girl I know, she often struggles with F/T split and as an ENTJ I find myself occasionally struggling with T/F split so naturally we make great conversation together.


Yeah INTJs and INFJs actually seem almost like thinker cousins. INFJs probably often get along more with INTJs than INFPs.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

INTP & INTJ "feeling"...

feeling....


... feeling ...

... feeling ...

http://i.imgur.com/d9M3NYb.gif


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Speaking from personal experience (being confused for awhile as to whether I was an INFJ or an INTJ) I would say that INFJs are the most "thinking feelers". On top of that, any INFJs I know -- which are admittedly only a few -- have expressed the same concern. I think it's almost obligatory for us to go through a "Am I actually an INTJ???" phase.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I find it interesting how I made a thread with same title a few months ago and only got 2 replies 

Anyways, in my view, I would say ISFJ is probably the most thinking feeler, and perhaps INTJ or even ENTP as most feeling thinker. I'm obviously going to be biased in claiming that INTJ is most feeling because I know myself, but I don't know if other INTJs are sensitive or emotional. It really depends on what you mean by "feely". That could mean caring, or emotionally expressive, or easily affected by emotions...


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Depends on what you mean by 'feeling'. I see a lot of INTP because we seem more amiable, than an INTJ for instance. But then again, feelings aren't all about just being nice and getting along. Because if I'm an example, it's about not really caring and wanting to avoid emotional 'sturm und drang' when it comes to my easy going ways than super amounts of empathy. While a more intense, less sociable type may come off as less 'sensitive' to others BECAUSE they care so much.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm a feely thinker. Or possibly a thinky feeler.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

I think it's kind of hard to say something like this, ignoring individuality I guess that ESTP are more open to show feelings to others, but in the end I think they're a bit more cold than the INTP, I believe is because of the Fe x Fi, they are too different; I had a thought that T's that use Fi seem to be more cold outside but once you penetrate the shield they are soft, and T's that use Fe seem to be warmer and nice but once you really get to the core you see some cold rock, anyway, I know 2 INTPs that are really feely. and the most thinker of the feelers I would say ISFJ, idk, again I find it difficult to classify...


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Dominate percievers, because feeling will be tertiary in auxiliary thinking rather than inferior.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

ENTP's, gosh they can be so feely like :shocked:. I wouldn't out IXTJ even though it also has a tertiary Fi. ESTP's feeling function comes out more immediate in expression, must be the Se!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTJs have feelings now?


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm an INFJ and I've always seen myself as a thinking feeler. INFJs might be the most thinking Feelers, indeed.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

For another way of looking at it, in socionics I would say the rational types. Because an ethical rational would have a logical role function (which is infinitely better than PoLR function) as well as suggestive logical function, and vice-versa.


----------

